

Sharp Drop in Start-Ups Bodes Ill for Recovery  - cwan
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB125409527512844979.html?mod=WSJ_hps_sections_news

======
nobody_nowhere
Don't subscribe, so can't read the whole article, but the opening paragraphs
are consistent with what I see here (Boston) -- technology/biotech is
experiencing moderate growth, but other areas (retail, construction, finance)
show only low or moderate levels of new company formation. Just anecdotal
observations on my part, but definitely seems slow -- especially in areas like
retail and construction which experience cyclical bankruptcy/restart patterns.

------
ajg1977
I'm not a subscriber so haven't read the whole thing, but I suspect startups
were responsible for very little of that 14% of new business hiring.

~~~
miked
_Businesses in their first 90 days of life accounted for 14% of hiring in the
U.S. between 1993 and 2008, according to the Bureau of Labor Statistics._

Ie., that 14% is just in their first 90 days.

------
joecode
Sharp drop in WSJ subscriptions bodes ill for this news item.

